# any one know of a local source or online place for needle leaf java fern.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does any one know of a local source or online place that has needle leaf java fern? need enough for it to be the mid ground of my 100 gallon .

trying to do something like this with the 100.

imagehost
photo hosting


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

How much do you need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

benderisawesome said:


> How much do you need?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lots! HA HA HA . how much do you have if any ?

just enough to start a mid ground so I could spread it out and let it grow.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Found !!!! mooncon (danny ) had some windelov fern and I got that. no luck on driftwood or rock. what I Saw at DNA and fish gallery was nice and I liked it but $$$$.


----------

